# Santiago de Chile



## Vasthrash

Civic Center Las Condes
Las Condes Commune









Centro Cívico Las Condes by www.pabloblanco.cl, on Flickr









Stgo_-004 by Larry Laurex, on Flickr​


----------



## Motul

it looks like a 1st world city... Oh, wait.. now it IS one :cheers:


----------



## amo_porto

OMG this city is totally awesome!!!! Someday i'll travel to Santiago and see this things with my eyes.


----------



## TotenKrieg

A-W-E-S-O-M-E...thanks for sharing Vasthrash


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thank you for visiting the thread



Motul said:


> it looks like a 1st world city... Oh, wait.. now it IS one :cheers:


Sure, it already is from Wednesday:lol:



amo_porto said:


> OMG this city is totally awesome!!!! Someday i'll travel to Santiago and see this things with my eyes.


Let's hope so! we will be waiting

Presidente Kennedy Avenue
Las Condes Commune









0002 by ariseworld, on Flickr

Monument to Pedro de Valdivia
Santiago Commune









SCL_downtown-4 by The Singular Hotels ®, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Building at Santa Lucia Street
Santiago Commune









Lastarria District by The Singular Hotels ®, on Flickr

Houses in Bellavista Neighborhood
Providencia Commune









Houses in Barrio Bellavista by burntwing, on Flickr​


----------



## BKN

amazing pictures


----------



## brazilteen

AWESOME proud me of S America.........
Just a comment...it seems that the place HAS TO HAVE snow to be a developed country it's incredible.....even inside Brazil the places that get a bit of snow in the winter are better to live than the hotter ones :S

The only developed places with no snow are UAE,Singapore,Kwuait and HK.


----------



## BringMe

Love this city! my favorite city in S.America! I'm thinking about a road trip chile+argentina


----------



## felip

brazilteen said:


> The only developed places with no snow are UAE,Singapore,Kwuait and HK.


you forgot a lot of places: The beautiful Australian and New Zealand cities, Sevilla and other Andalusian places, some Italian cities, and a huge etc.. but I understan what you mean, I think.. 

____

nice new photos Vastrash !! go on !


----------



## brazilteen

^^ Australia and New Zealand has a lot of snow...and I mean if you check the snowy parts of Italy and Spain for example are better...not saying that the other are bad cuz I JUST LOVED ANDALUZIA WHEN I WAS THERE....

*ANYWAY POST PICS OF SANTIAGO I LOVE IT*


----------



## Vasthrash

Thank you all for commentingkay:

Mapocho River
Providencia Commune









Sin título by Carla Aldunate, on Flickr

Plaza de Armas Building
Santiago Commune









Santiago de Chile by Robert Ostmann, on Flickr​


----------



## lauta_perga

brazilteen said:


> AWESOME proud me of S America.........
> Just a comment...it seems that the place HAS TO HAVE snow to be a developed country it's incredible.....even inside Brazil the places that get a bit of snow in the winter are better to live than the hotter ones :S
> 
> The only developed places with no snow are UAE,Singapore,Kwuait and HK.


kuwait???????


idh 0,760
argentina 0,797


where you see kuwait whit very high developed?


----------



## Vasthrash

:|

Hidalgo Castle
Santiago Commune









Santa Lucia hill by The Singular Hotels ®, on Flickr









santa lucía por delamaza, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Ciudad Empresarial Financial Center
Huechuraba Commune









Unknown Author

San Vicente Ferrer Church
Las Condes Commune









Gemelas por J.Baus, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Cristóbal Colón Metro Station
Providencia Commune & Las Condes Commune









Sin título por julienvasquez, en Flickr

Café Literario Bustamante
Providencia Commune









Parque Bustamante - Café Literario por Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Motorways

lovely pics of Santiago, i miss it so much! i hope to visit Chile the sooner the better!


----------



## curicano

Impresionante Santiago.


----------



## Steven77571

What a great tour of this South American metropolis! :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

Thank you for visiting the thread. kay:

Tower 4 - Costanera Center
Providencia Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity

Apoquindo 4700 Building
Las Condes Commune









Glass Tower por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr​


----------



## jenesaispas

*Torre Entel *










*AV.Manquehue
*


----------



## Vasthrash

Había olvidado este hilo. :bash:

Juan Pablo II Park
Las Condes Commune









carmanah-se30-juan-pablo-park-lighting-santiago-chile-aerial-day por Carmanah Technologies - Solar Outdoor Lighting, en Flickr









carmanah-se30-juan-pablo-park-lighting-santiago-chile-aerial-night por Carmanah Technologies - Solar Outdoor Lighting, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Espacio M Building
Santiago Commune









Por stencil de Skyscrapercity

InterContinental Santiago Hotel & Convention Center
Las Condes Commune









Hotel Intercontinental por Luz, Arquitectura y Paisaje Urbano, en Flickr​


----------



## jenesaispas

Vasthrash said:


> Había olvidado este hilo:bash:


yo te lo revivi :tears:


|SANTIAGO'S FINANCIAL CENTER| 












|COSTANERA NORTE|


----------



## Vasthrash

Gracias, Angelo.









East Campus, Catholic University of Chile
Providencia Commune









Campus Oriente por www.pabloblanco.cl, en Flickr









Campus Oriente por www.pabloblanco.cl, en Flickr​


----------



## Allrightsreserved

quite beautiful!


----------



## Rombi

Beautiful capital of the wealtiest country in latin America.


----------



## Aleara

me encanta Santiago!


----------



## Makonza

Preciosas fotos! yo también amo Santiago


----------



## felipe_dvlmcry

Nice City!!


----------



## urix99

nice photos,,,


----------



## janayte

Me encanta la fusión entre America y Europa que tiene esta ciudad


----------



## Summer79

Santiago es un collage de arquitecturas y culturas.


----------



## Vasthrash

Your comments are appreciated!
Se aprecian sus comentarios!

Skyline in December, 2012









Santiago por Schuno_Sam, en Flickr

People in Bicentenario Park
Vitacura Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity​


----------



## Vasthrash

Grand Hyatt Santiago
Las Condes Commune









Hyatt Santiago por ramonortuzar, en Flickr









Hyatt, Santiago de Chile por Fabro - Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Town Hall of Recoleta
Recoleta Commune









I. Municipalidad de Recoleta por Ana Maria Pincheira, en Flickr

Funicular of Santiago
Providencia Commune









2011/06/25 #4 Funicular, Santiago de Chile por ossy59, en Flickr​


----------



## fozzy

Great looking city


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thank you, fozzy!

Caja Compensación Los Héroes Building
Providencia Commune









Costanera.día por Daniel Blanlot, en Flickr









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## hakz2007

Chile by Nelson Villamizar, on Flickr


Chile by Nelson Villamizar, on Flickr


Chile by Nelson Villamizar, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Chile by Nelson Villamizar, on Flickr


Chile by Nelson Villamizar, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

Nueva Las Condes Financial Center
Las Condes Commune









Parque Araucano por Nicolas santa maria, en Flickr

Elevator of Santa Lucía Hill
Santiago Commune









scensor Sta. Lucía 01 por Sebastian Gonzalez Zenteno, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

O'Higgins Park
Santiago Commune









Gente Skyline + Parque por javier_carras, en Flickr

Millenium Building
Las Condes Commune









Por _Javier_ de Skyscrapercity​


----------



## Vasthrash

Londres Street
Santiago Commmune









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr

París Street
Santiago Commmune









Sin título por felipereyesfotografia.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Ramón Mountain Range from San San Cristóbal Hill
Providencia Commune









Sin título por Fimm, en Flickr

Alley at Compañia de Jesús Street
Santiago Commune









Eclectisme, Santiago de Chile por D.Cork, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Plaza de Armas Metro Station
Santiago Commune









_DSC0295_2 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr









086F9107 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Bicentenario Clinical Center
Estación Central Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash

Bicentenario Municipal de La Florida Stadium
La Florida Commune









Panoramica Estadio Bicentenario de la Florida por Bazgraphy, en Flickr

Infancia Park
Recoleta Commune









Plataforma Urbana​


----------



## Vasthrash

Old Sign at Rancagua Street
Providencia Commune









Letrero Monarch por Nuevos Lugares, en Flickr

El Bosque 500 Building
Las Condes Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at San Francisco Street
Santiago Commune









B o h e m i a por Felipe in Rainbows, en Flickr

Padre Letelier Bridge
Providencia Commune









DSC_0418 por Daniel CB, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Costanera Norte Highway
Providencia Commune









DSC_0419 por Daniel CB, en Flickr

Ahumada Building - Eurocentro Building
Santiago Commune









Paseo Ahumada  por nanoenano91, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Management School of the Pontifical Catholic University of Chile
Santiago Commune









Escuela de Administración - UC  por Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, en Flickr









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity​


----------



## Vasthrash

Plaza San Damian Buildings
Las Condes Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at José Miguel de la Barra Street
Santiago Commune









José Miguel de la Barra 03 por Sebas GZ, en Flickr

Buildings at Villavicencio Street
Santiago Commune









Sin título por ValentinoSO, en Flickr*​
* Photo of my authorship.


----------



## Linguine

nice updates.


----------



## Bentown

Been looking and studying about Santiago from the first till last pages now i got an idea about this beautiful city so see you soon Santiago !!! THX for the great thread


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thank you both for visiting the thread.
We wait for you with open arms, Bentown. :cheers:

W Santiago Hotel
Las Condes Commune









W Santiago—Exterior por W Worldwide, en Flickr









W Santiago—WOW Suite por W Worldwide, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings in Bellavista Neighborhood
Providencia Commune









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography

Plaza Londres Hotel
Santiago Commune









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography​


----------



## Vasthrash

City Hall of Recoleta
Recoleta Commune









I. Municipalidad de Recoleta por Ana Maria Pincheira, en Flickr

Cristóbal Colón Metro Station
Providencia & Las Condes Communes









_DSC0001 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at San Ignacio de Loyola Street
Santiago Commune









sick fearless bastard por Crazy Ivory, en Flickr

Costanera Norte Highway
Providencia Commune









The road por Cristian Tacchi, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Sculpture at Nueva Tajamar Street
Las Condes Commune









caminata-5 por Jonathan Molina M., en Flickr

Sculpture at City Hall of Vitacura
Vitacura Commune









equilibrio por davepope, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

La Moneda Palace
Santiago Commune









Palacio de La Moneda por MadGrin, en Flickr

Corporate Building CCU
Las Condes Commune









Edificio CCU por www.sepulveda-grazioli.net, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Santa Lucía Hill
Santiago Commune









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at Ismael Valdés Vergara Street
Santiago Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity

Consorcio Building - Birmann 24 Building
Las Condes Commune









Costanera.día por Daniel CB, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Virginia Opazo Street
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana









Plataforma Urbana​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at Hermanos Amunátegui Street
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Fimm, en Flickr

Buildings at Teatinos Street
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great shots always! kay:


----------



## Vasthrash

Isidora Goyenechea 3250 Building
Las Condes Commune









IMG_8335 por jikatu, en Flickr

Rosario Norte Street
Las Condes Commune









Pelas ruas de Santiago por Beto Camargo, en Flickr​


----------



## Urban Legend

What a beautiful city!
I find South America more and more intresting thanks to this forum.


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
South America is very interesting, dude, it's just unknown.

Fountain at Church of Santo Domingo
Santiago Commune









Santiago-Centgro por Camilo Towers, en Flickr

Church of Santo Domingo
Santiago Commune









Iglesia de Santo Domingo por RomanSchuster, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at General Jofré Street
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Luis Iturra, en Flickr

Sidewalk of 11 de Septiembre Avenue
Providencia Commune









Andrew Graeme Gould Photography​


----------



## Vasthrash

People at Apoquindo Avenue
Las Condes Commune









Street Walk por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr

Delphos 1 Building
Cerrillos Commune









FUERZA AÉREA DE CHILE​


----------



## Vasthrash

Basilica of the Savior
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana

Centenario Tower
Santiago Commune









Torre Centenario por javier_carras, en Flickr​


----------



## TimothyR

Vasthrash said:


> Metropolitan Cathedral of Santiago
> Santiago Commune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCL_downtown-24 by The Singular Hotels ®, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCL_downtown-30 by The Singular Hotels ®, on Flickr​



Spectacular cathedral. :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR

Vasthrash said:


> Building at Esmeralda Street
> Santiago Commune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santiago made in Europe by Bruno_Diaz, on Flickr



I like this building.


----------



## TimothyR

Vasthrash said:


> Basilica of the Blessed Sacrament
> Santiago Commune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noche sacramentina por aldo villalón, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sacramentinos por Anyway the wind blows..., en Flickr​



Magnificent.


----------



## TimothyR

Vasthrash said:


> San Ignacio Church
> Santiago Commune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iglesia San Ignacio de Alonso de Ovalle por Olivier Maugis Gurov, en Flickr[/CENTER]
> 
> * Photo of my authorship.


Beautiful and elegant church.


----------



## TimothyR

Vasthrash said:


> Duoc UC - Alonso de Ovalle Venue
> Santiago Commune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alonso de Ovalle por Duoc UC, en Flickr


I like this classic architecture.


----------



## TimothyR

Santiago is a very beautiful city. There is such a wide variety of architecture and spacious boulevards and plazas. 

The setting in the mountains is stunning. :cheers1:


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
I'm so glad you like the city, _TimothyR_. Thanks for commenting.

View from Building at Noruega Street
Las Condes Commune









Santiago, Las Condes por blauepics, en Flickr









Santiago, Las Condes por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Recoleta/Fray Andresito Bridge
Recoleta Commune









Sebas GZ, en Flickr

Dublé Almeyda Avenue
Ñuñoa Commune









Villa Frei 01 por Sebas GZ, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Ariztía Building
Santiago Commune









Palacio Ariztía Santiago por Nuevos Lugares, en Flickr

View from Building at Los Militares Street
Las Condes Commune









DSC_0016 por Francisco Cañas Garín, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Titanium La Portada Tower
Las Condes Commune









Costanera.día por Daniel CB, en Flickr









Titanium por www.pabloblanco.cl, en Flickr​


----------



## Skyprince

Other than Cerro San Cristobal what are other great locations to see Santiago from top ?
Chile looks far more developed than what many can imagine.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Excellent update Vasthrash


----------



## Vasthrash

Thanks, _Peregrin Tuk_. :cheers:



Skyprince said:


> Other than Cerro San Cristobal what are other great locations to see Santiago from top ?
> Chile looks far more developed than what many can imagine.


Many. Santiago is surrounded by hills and mountains and within the city there are also several hills as Santa Lucia.

Santa Lucía Hill
Santiago Commune









Santiago, Cerro Santa Lucía, Torre Mirador por blauepics, en Flickr









Santiago, Cerro Santa Lucía por blauepics, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Manquehue Hill
Huechuraba Commune









Cerro Manquehue por Pate Pote, en Flickr

Sidewalk of Morandé Street
Santiago Commune









150611Chile_FallDay021 por Oscar Arevalo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ Manquehue Hill not street :lol:

excelent photos


----------



## Vasthrash

Bah, me quivoqué. :lol: Ahora edito.

José Victorino Lastarria Street
Santiago Commune









Jose Victorino Lastarria street por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr









Jose Victorino Lastarria street por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Cyclist at Providencia Avenue
Providencia Commune









Dando un vistazo a las flores por Claudio Olivares Medina, en Flickr

Isidora 3000 Building
Las Condes Commune









El Golf contrastado por Daniel CB, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Monument to Arturo Alessandri
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana

Bulnes Pedestrian Street
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana​


----------



## lk3gno

Vasthrash is *Isidora 3000*, Isidora 2000 is other building.  I love this thread!


----------



## Vasthrash

Aaaaj!.  Que torpe ando últimamente, el cansancio me está pasando la cuenta al parecer.

Golf 2001 Building
Las Condes Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity

Golf 2001 Building - Isidora 2000 Building
Las Condes Commune









Por _stencil_ de Skyscrapercity​


----------



## Vasthrash

O'Higgins Park
Santiago Commune









Plataforma Urbana









Plataforma Urbana​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Santiago


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thanks, _christos-greece_. :cheers:

Costanera Norte Highway
Las Condes Commune









Costanera.día por Daniel CB, en Flickr

View from Isidora 3000 Building
Las Condes Commune









Santiago, el smog y la cordillera por Cretaceo, en Flickr​


----------



## wenshaoha

Santiago Cathedral
____________

San Diego's Episcopal Church

Founded in 1748, the original church without tower. 1780 was the bishop of Rome to the Spanish royal recommendation for architect Joaquin Tuoaisika positive cathedral and the chapel restoration, the church to be a neo-classical style, two clock tower in the year after his death completed by end 1800 . The church has three arched corridor, the length of each corridor are more than 90 meters. Former Archbishop of Chile remains are kept in the cathedral.
___________

























__________ 
pandor wedding rings
michael kors outlet online
Pandora black friday


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ edit plss


----------



## Vasthrash

It is the cathedral of Santiago de Compostela, España. This is the thread of Santiago de Chile.

Suburbs in Andean Foothills
Peñalolén Commune









DSC_3154.jpg por Claudio Vallejo, en Flickr

Telefónica Chile Tower
Providencia Commune









Bluemirror por Oskar Araya G., en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at Arturo Prat Street
Santiago Commune









A-prat por javier_carras, en Flickr









Terraza Gente por javier_carras, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Valle Nevado
Lo Barnechea Commune









Andarivel por Valle Nevado Photos, en Flickr









Bumps por Valle Nevado Photos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Municipal Government of Santiago
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Joan Galindo, en Flickr

Alemana Clinical Center
Vitacura Commune









Facultad de Medicina UDD​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from San Cristobal Tower
Providencia Commune









Santiago del Chile por Schuno_Sam, en Flickr

Presidente Riesco Avenue
Las Condes Commune









Av. Presidente Riesco por Larry Laurex, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Great shoot of Alemana Clinical Center...big city


----------



## JayT

Santiago must be in one of the most beautiful locations for a city. The mountain backdrop is simply stunning.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

JayT said:


> Santiago must be in one of the most beautiful locations for a city. The mountain backdrop is simply stunning.


Being honest is also a problem too...haha 


Enviado desde mi XT890 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vasthrash

Valle Nevado
Lo Barnechea Commune









Boulevard Tiendas por Valle Nevado Photos, en Flickr









Montaña y Centro por Valle Nevado Photos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Bicentenario Fountain
Providencia Commune









Sprawl por Oskar Araya G., en Flickr

Buildings at Isidora Goyenechea Avenue
Las Condes Commune









El Golf contrastado por Daniel CB, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Santiago


----------



## Vasthrash

Mutual de Seguridad Clinical Hospital
Estación Central Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Building at Tobalaba Avenue
Providencia Commune









Winter Is Coming por MarcoIE, en Flickr

Burgos Building
Las Condes Commune









Edificio Burgos por Victor Pérez :: victorperezp.com, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Araucano Park
Las Condes Commune









Parque Araucano - Recreacional por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr









Parque Araucano por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Concha y Toro Vineyard
Pirque Commune









170611Chile_Viñedos006 por Oscar Arevalo, en Flickr









170611Chile_Viñedos007 por Oscar Arevalo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ excelent!


----------



## skypercito

muy buenas fotos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Vasthrash

:cheers:

View from Building at Huérfanos Street
Santiago Commune









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr

Remodelación San Borja
Santiago Commune









Remodelación San Borja por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Juan Pablo II Park
Las Condes Commune









Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile por rsepsot, en Flickr









Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile por rsepsot, en Flickr​


----------



## santiago033

Hermosísimas. ¿Qué tan frecuentes son los días así de despejados en invierno?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ google translate "Fantastically beautiful. How common are the well of clear days in winter?"

English please next time.


----------



## stencil

que?! xd


----------



## Vasthrash

_santiago033_, gracias por comentar. La verdad, los días despejados de invierno son muy pocos. Yo creo que un 10% de los días de invierno son así, el día siguiente de una lluvia hace que se vea así.

_Yellow Fever_, do not think it necessary to publish all comments in english, even less if you doesn't know the language.

Comunidad Huérfanos Building
Santiago Commune









edificio comunidad huérfanos por www.sepulveda-grazioli.net, en Flickr









edificio comunidad huérfanos por www.sepulveda-grazioli.net, en Flickr​


----------



## Lovricico

Looking over Providencia from San Cristóbal Hill
Providencia Commune









En la jungla de cemento, by Patricio Cabezas, on Panoramio.​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Santiago :cheers:


----------



## Javier

Some pics taken by me:

*Large Downtown Pano*
Go to my flickr and see the full size picture 

Pano Centro por javier_carras, en Flickr

*Large Downtown Pano, from the west side of the city*
Check out the size of Costanera Tower!
Go to my flickr and see the full size picture 

Pano Suprema Cerrillos por javier_carras, en Flickr

*Downtown Pano*
Go to my flickr and see the full size picture 

Pano Centro Foco por javier_carras, en Flickr

*Costanera Tower and surroundings*

Pano Costanera Blue Hour por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great shots!


----------



## Japanac

Beautiful town in beautiful landscapes of Chile. 
Btw this picture is awsome, from wikipedia:










:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

Nice pics, guys. :cheers:

Metro Train at Central Highway
Santiago Commune









_DSC0101 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr









_DSC0362 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Museum of Memory and Human Rights
Quinta Normal Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at La Pastora Street
Los Condes Commune









El Golf - Santiago por Jackson Brustolin, en Flickr

Santiago Centro Building
Santiago Commune









Galeria Santiago Centro por OMGWTFBBQ2002, en Flickr​


----------



## stencil

Japanac said:


> Beautiful town in beautiful landscapes of Chile.
> Btw this picture is awsome, from wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


really old pic.... date it could be between 2004-2006

Wiki's pic must have an update srly..


----------



## Vasthrash

Andrónico Luksic Mining Centre
Macul Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Centro de Minería A. Luksic por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Fotostatica

Santiago looks like an amazing city


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Santiago :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

Thanks. :cheers:

Laboratorio Synthon Building
Quilicura Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura









Plataforma Arquitectura​


----------



## Vasthrash

El Bosque 500 Building
Las Condes Commune









From the 34th floor por LuisValV, en Flickr

OIT Building
Vitacura Commune









Santiago, Región Metropolitana, Chile por rsepsot, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at Manquehue Avenue
Las Condes Commune









Manquehue por Periodista de TV, en Flickr

Presidente Riesco Avenue
Las Condes Commune









New year night in the city por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Santiago Metropolitan Park
Providencia Commune









lovely place por Claudio Badilla Fuenzalida, en Flickr

View from San Cristóbal Hill
Providencia Commune









love in th city por Claudio Badilla Fuenzalida, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Former National Congress Building
Santiago Commune









Santiago por Pablo Rogat, en Flickr









Cámara Diputados por This is Chile, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

José Victorino Lastarria Street
Santiago Commune









Jose Victorino Lastarria street por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr

Building at Merced Street
Santiago Commune









Sin título por fontcl, en Flickr​


----------



## Japanac

^^ This building is beautiful! :drool:
Awsome photos! :cheers:


----------



## Urban Legend

The snowy mountains around the city.... Amazing!


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

Love this very sophisticated city! I realize there are air pollution issues here like every large city, however, there's a sense of cleanliness about the streets as if people take pride in their community. I hope to visit it someday.


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates from Santiago


----------



## Vasthrash

Thank you all for leave a comment. :cheers:



John Nicollet Mall said:


> Love this very sophisticated city! I realize there are air pollution issues here like every large city, however, there's a sense of cleanliness about the streets as if people take pride in their community. I hope to visit it someday.


Yes, the city is enclosed by mountains so the pollution can't escape. It is not more contaminated than the average in any case.

View from Metropolitan Park
Providencia Commune









Santiago de Chile, Spring 2013 por alobos Life, en Flickr

Augusto Legía Norte Street
Las Condes Commune









zyalt - LiveJournal​


----------



## Vasthrash

Sidewalk of Apoquindo Avenue
Las Condes Commune









The Ritz in Las Condes por Watergeus, en Flickr









Morning Rush por Watergeus, en Flickr​


----------



## Japanac

Awsome pics!
Last pics are something beetwen China and NY, cool! :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thank you for visits to the thread, _Japanac_. :cheers:

View from GIZ
Providencia Commune









Plataforma Arquitectura

View from Comercio Building
Santiago Commune









Museo de Bellas Artes por This is Chile, en Flickr​


----------



## cuartango

Qué buenas fotos, gracias por postearlas. Me encanta la densidad de la ciudad


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Excuse me Valthrash

*Republica*
Santiago Commune


Av. Republica, Santiago, Chile por joaquinmontecinoscalderon, en Flickr


Av. Republica, Santiago, Chile por joaquinmontecinoscalderon, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Thank you, _Peregrin Tuk_. :cheers:



cuartango said:


> ué buenas fotos, gracias por postearlas. Me encanta la densidad de la ciudad


Gracias a ti por visitar el hilo, compañero.
Saludos.

Costanera Lyon II Building - Costanera Lyon Building
Providencia Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr

Pacifico Building
Las Condes Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr​
Photos of my authorship.


----------



## Japanac

OMG, there are few perfect modern skyscrapers for me, they are not to high, but their compilation to city is awsome! :master:


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
So it is! The city's buildings are not tall but they have nice designs.

Regards.

View from Mapulemu Garden
Providencia Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr​
Photos of my authorship.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great shot!


----------



## Japanac

Awsome! :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Thank you guys. :cheers:

Huérfanos Building
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr​
Photos of my authorship.


----------



## Vasthrash

Monument to Pedro de Valdivia
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr

Statue in Santa Lucía Hill
Santiago Commune









Sin título por Valentin_SO, en Flickr​
Photos of my authorship.


----------



## Yellow Fever

interesting looking skyscraper.


----------



## Vasthrash

:cheers:

Santiago Stock Exchange
Santiago Commune









Bolsa de Santiago









Bolsa de Santiago por Olivier Maugis Gurov, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Renaissance Santiago Hotel
Vitacura Commune









Santiago, Chile por Ronto, en Flickr









Santiago, Chile por Ronto, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## alama

:applause: One cannot help but fall in love with this place!


----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## Vasthrash

Nueva Las Condes Building - Parque Andino Building - Parque Araucano Building
Las Condes Commune









Edificio Nueva Las Condes 7 by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr

Arrau Building - Nueva Las Condes Building
Las Condes Commune









Edificio Nueva Las Condes 7 by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Great pictures! 

I'm in love with Chile! 

I spent 10 days there last month. Incredible trip! 
(despite of the 8.3 earthquake lol)


----------



## Vasthrash

^^
Chileans have a enormous affection for the Brazilian people! I hope you enjoyed a lot in Chile, buddy.

Las Condes Capital Building(behind) - Alto El Plomo Buildings
Las Condes Commune









DSC06056 por Jorge Farías Severino, en Flickr

Huidobro Building
Las Condes Commune









_DSC5336 por Jorge Farías Severino, en Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

I noticed that! The chileans I had contact were all very nice :cheers:

If you don't mind, I'd like to share some pics I took there. 

Farellones
Lo Barnechea Commune


View from Farellones by felipeeaz, on Flickr


Farellones - Chile by felipeeaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN

A few others:

View from the top of Costanera Center
Providencia Commune


View from the top of Costanera Center! by felipeeaz, on Flickr

Rosario Norte St.
Las Condes Commune


Rosario Norte by felipeeaz, on Flickr


Rosario Norte by felipeeaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN

Last ones:

Cerro Santa Lucía
Santiago Commune


Cold morning in Santiago by felipeeaz, on Flickr


View from Cerro Santa Lucía by felipeeaz, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Santiago :cheers:


----------



## right1

Great pics FAAN, you should make a thread.


----------



## FAAN

right1 said:


> Great pics FAAN, you should make a thread.


Thanks! That's a great idea, I will definitely arrange some time to organize some other pictures and make one thread. 

EDIT - Here it is: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1856023


----------



## Vasthrash

Wow! Nice pics, _FAAN_. You can posting whenever you want.

Alcántara 99 Building
Las Condes Commune









Edificio BCI Corporativo Alcantara 99 - Santiago de Chile by Juan FernandezG, on Flickr

Alcántara 99 Building - Apoquindo - Alcántara Building
Las Condes Commune









Edificio BCI Corporativo Alcantara 99 - Santiago de Chile by Juan FernandezG, on Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Los Trapenses Valley
Lo Barnechea Commune









Summer Epilogue by Marcos Malaga, en Flickr









And after the storm by Marcos Malaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ

Those Santiago pictures are great! Officially in love. kay:


----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about Santiago, Chile :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

_right1_, two pics per post, please. At the end of page it turns too heavy.

Golf 2001 Building
Las Condes Commune









DSC06375 por Jorge Farías Severino, en Flickr

Buildings at Costanera Sur Highway
Las Condes Commune









DSC06361 por Jorge Farías Severino, en Flickr​


----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## right1




----------



## christos-greece

A black & white photo of Santiago:
Después de la Lluvia by Nelson Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at Merced Street
Santiago Commune









Residential blocks by Andrew Wee, en Flickr

Forestal Park
Santiago Commune









Monument in the park by Andrew Wee, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

National Museum of Fine Arts
Santiago Commune









Museo de Bellas Artes by Andrew Wee, en Flickr









Under the glass-domed atrium by Andrew Wee, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash

View from Giratorio Restaurant
Providencia Commune









Giratório by Thiago Marra, en Flickr

Rosario Norte Street
Las Condes Commune









Las Condes by Thiago Marra, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash

Buildings at Teatinos Street
Santiago Commune









Ministerio RR.EE (Ex-hotel Carrera) by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr









Ministerio de Hacienda / Ministerio de RR.EE by Juan FernandezG, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates...


----------



## dinkie

:eek2::eek2: Im well impressed by the modern face of Santiago. So nice to see how vibrant and modern this city is!


----------



## Vasthrash

Thank you guys!

Nueva Apoquindo
Las Condes Commune









DLA | DE IRUARRIZAGA & LETELIER ARQUITECTOS









DLA | DE IRUARRIZAGA & LETELIER ARQUITECTOS​


----------



## Vasthrash

Nueva Apoquindo
Las Condes Commune









DLA | DE IRUARRIZAGA & LETELIER ARQUITECTOS









DLA | DE IRUARRIZAGA & LETELIER ARQUITECTOS​


----------



## Vasthrash

Santo Domingo Church
Santiago Commune









Iglesia de Santo Domingo by Andrew Wee, en Flickr

Oberpaur Building
Santiago Commune









Sin título by Felipe Fontecilla, en Flickr​


----------

